# Itching of the back legs



## H&B (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi all,

Hope you are all well. 

My Buster is itching at his back legs and has done for a while. We have had the all clear from the vets and checked for everything and everything is clear. Any tips? Advise?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have you given him a bath, used any new produscts in the house(cleaning,air freshners etc)
new bedding or new place walking him. 


can you describe or film what it is exactly what he is doing. 

does he have any knots in his fur that mught be anoying him


----------

